# Blanketweed/hair algae in a low tech shrimp tank



## tinkerpuppet (Feb 13, 2010)

Here's a pic of my tank. I know its sad looking right now, I'm hoping that will change! You can't see the blanketweed very well (I picked out a bunch today), but you can see the green 'dust' on the driftwood (maybe that's a different kind of algae?).


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Cut down on your photo period, do some more manual removal of the algae, and do some water changes. Add some floaters if you can and see if you can add some amanos. People use hydrogen peroxide to kill algae but I wouldn't try it with shrimp in the tank.


----------



## flutterbug (Jan 8, 2012)

I use the recommended excel dosing with shrimp and so far it hasn't killed them. They do hide all day though and only come out when the lights are out. When I turn on the moonlights they scurry into the driftwood.


----------



## tinkerpuppet (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks for the advice! I have tried reducing the photo period, to the point of not turning on the lights for two weeks. Unfortunately no difference. I gave a small dose of Excel today (as per the instructions) and will see how that works for the next while. I am going to pick up a few oto's and nerite snails, maybe they'll help too.

I'm going to a planted tank seminar at my LFS store this week, and then there is a fish auction through our local aquarium society that I'm going to mid month, so after those, I should be ready to start my next tank. This hair algae isn't a huge issue as I'll be shutting down this tank.

When I go to transfer the plants and driftwood, is there a way I can get the algae off before putting it in the new tank? I'd really like to avoid bringing it over!


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

tinkerpuppet said:


> Thanks for the advice! I have tried reducing the photo period, to the point of not turning on the lights for two weeks. Unfortunately no difference. I gave a small dose of Excel today (as per the instructions) and will see how that works for the next while. I am going to pick up a few oto's and nerite snails, maybe they'll help too.
> 
> I'm going to a planted tank seminar at my LFS store this week, and then there is a fish auction through our local aquarium society that I'm going to mid month, so after those, I should be ready to start my next tank. This hair algae isn't a huge issue as I'll be shutting down this tank.
> 
> When I go to transfer the plants and driftwood, is there a way I can get the algae off before putting it in the new tank? I'd really like to avoid bringing it over!


Well, try cutting it down to 6 hours. Blackouts for that long of a period might harm your plants. If you want to dose Excel with shrimp, dose it at half-strength. Amanos are the kings of algae eating. See if you can grab a few.

Soak the driftwood with hydrogen peroxide. For the plants, just do a quick dip then rinse off. Note: some plants might not like this dip and may end up melting so test it on a small plant if you're unsure.


----------



## tinkerpuppet (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks, i have a timer that I will attach to the lights and see if that helps. I do have one amano (who's been with me for 3 years now!), so I'll pick up some more of them too. And I'll back off of the Excel and see if the other stuff helps, I found my first berried female, I'd hate to screw that up! Good to know I can soak the driftwood and possibly the plants, I'd like the new tank to start as clean as possible!


----------

